# ما الفرق بين مهندس الشبكات ومهندس الاتصالات؟



## modymodyman (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب ارجو المساعدة اخوكم محمد بدر 2 اتصالات
اريد معرفة ما الفرق بين مهندس الشبكات ومهندس الاتصالات؟
وايهم احسن و ما طبيعة عمل كلا منهم و الكورسات المطلوبة لكى اصبح ايا منهم​


----------



## خالد محمد إسماعيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اليك الحل 
أولاً مهندس ألأتصالات دة مختص فى أعمال ألأتصالات السلكية والاسلكية يعنى التليفونات ألأرضية والموبايل
ومهندسينة كتير خالص وفرص عملة متوسطة على حد علمى
أما مهندس الشبكات نوعين من التخصص 
النوع ألأول مهندس متخصص فى شبكات الكمبيوتر وألأنتر نت والتخصص دة المهندسين فية أكثر مما تتصور 
رغم أنة صعب ومعقد لأقصى درجة 
النوع الثانى مهندس متخصص فى الشبكات الكهربائية ودة تخصص راقى جداً ومش صعب كتير وحلولة سهلة شوية 
ومطلوب فى مصر ودول الخليج ورواتبة عالية زى ما هو محتاج خبرة عالية أما بالنسبة للكورسات ماشاء الله ملتقى المهندسين العرب فية الكفاية بس لازم تدريب عملى بالشركات 
لك تحياتى
ذ/ خالد محمد إسماعيل مصر أسوان الجعافرة 
معلم أول مجال صناعى للمرحلة ألأعدادية تخصص كهرباء عام


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا علي ردك


----------



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على ردك وارجو من اخوتى المهندسين عدم البخل علينا بردهم


----------



## mahmoud awd (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مالمقصود بالظبط بالشبكات الكهربائية


----------

